# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  30 जनवरी : गाधी जी की पुण्य-तिथि

## guruji

1948 में आज के दिन यानि 30 जनवरी को दिल्ली के बिरला भवन में गोली मार कर राष्ट्रपिता महात्मा गांधी जी(मोहन दास कर्म चन्द गांधी) की हत्या कर दी गई थी।

----------


## guruji

धन्य-धन्य हो गांधी बापू धन्य तेरी कुरबानी।
 		हो धन्य तेरी कुरबानी।
 		भूल नहीं सकती है दुनिया तेरी अमर कहानी।
 		धन्य-धन्य हो गांधी बापू.....
 		यह तेरा ही खून  		नहीं है मानवता का।
 		खून अमन का आजादी का दुखियारी जनता का।
 		सबके मुख पर आंसू हैं सबके मुख पर वीरानी।
 		धन्य-धन्य हो गांधी बापू.....
।

----------


## guruji

गांधी जी का प्रिय भजन

----------


## guruji

देश  के विभाजन के बाद सीमा के आर-पार मची मारकाट और खुद पर हुए हमले के बाद  गांधी जी को आभास हो गया था कि जल्दी ही उनकी मृत्यु होने वाली है। उन्हें  अपने खिलाफ की जा रही साजिशों की भी भनक लग चुकी थी। इस बात की तस्दीक  इतिहासकारों सहित उनके करीबी लोगों ने की है। जीवन के आखिरी दिन उन्होंने  मृत्यु का छह बार जिक्र करने के साथ ही न जीने की इच्छा भी जाहिर की थी।

*अंतिम दिन क्या हुआ :*  आज से 63 साल पहले 30 जनवरी 1948 को 5 बजकर 17 मिनट पर गांधी जी की हत्या  नाथूराम विनायक गोडसे ने की थी। गांधीजी उस समय प्रार्थना करने जा रहे थे।  उनके जीवनीकार राबर्ट पायने के अनुसार बम हमले से उन्हें अपने खिलाफ किए जा  रहे षड्यंत्र की जानकारी मिल गई थी। इस दिन वे साढ़े तीन-पौने चार बजे उठे  थे। भगवद् गीता का पाठ किया और पौने पांच बजे शहद मिला गर्म नींबू पानी  पिया था। पौने छह बजे संतरे का रस पिया और अंतिम उपवास से आई थकान के चलते  एक झपकी ली। आधे घंटे बाद उन्होंने चिट्ठी लिखने वाली फाइल को चेक किया।  गांधी जी ने अंतिम मुलाकात तत्कालीन उप प्रधानमंत्री सरदार वल्लभभाई पटेल  से की थी। दोनों की मुलाकात निर्धारित समय से दस मिनट ज्यादा देर तक चली  थी। इसलिए गांधी जी को प्रार्थना सभा में जाने में देरी हो गई थी।

*पहले भी हुई थी हत्या की कोशिश :*  दस दिन पहले 20 जनवरी 1948 को पाकिस्तान के मोंटगोमेरी जिले से आए एक  शरणार्थी ने प्रार्थना सभा में उन पर बम फेंका था जिसमें वह बाल-बाल बच गए  थे।

*खुद को अप्रासंगिक महसूस कर रहे थे बापू :* देश के  बिगड़े हालात और उनकी बातों का जनता पर कम होते असर से गांधी जी के मन में  निराशा छाने लगी थी। आखिरी दिनों में वे कई बार मरने की इच्छा तक व्यक्त कर  चुके थे। 30 जनवरी की अल सुबह जब उनकी पोती आभा समय पर नहीं उठी तो नाराज  गांधी जी ने दूसरी पोती मनु से कहा था, ‘मुझे यह सब लक्षण पसंद नहीं ईश्वर  मुझे बहुत दिनों तक यह सब देखने के लिए जीवित न रखे’।

पाकिस्तान  में भारत के उच्चयुक्त प्रो. एन आर मलकानी से पाकिस्तान के हालात की  जानकारी लेने के बाद उन्होंने कहा, ‘मेरी बात लोगों के दिल दिमाग तक नहीं  पहुंचती है और मैं अब निर्थक हो गया हूं’। काठियावाड के प्रमुख कांग्रेसी  यू.एन. ढेबर तथा रसिक लाल पारेख की मुलाकात का आग्रह लेकर जब मनु पहुंची तो  उन्होंने कहा, ‘मैं मिलूंगा जरूर, लेकिन प्रार्थना सभा के बाद वह भी तब,  जब मैं उसके बाद जीवित रहा’।

----------


## sanedo_21

*बहुत अच्छी प्रस्तुति हे 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Teach Guru

30 जनवरी सन 1948 ईसवी को भारत में स्वतंत्रता संग्राम के संस्थापक मोहनदास करम चंद् गांधी को एक अतिवादी ने गोली मार दी। वे महात्मा गांधी और बापू के नाम से प्रसिद्ध थे।
महात्मा गांधी का जन्म सन 1869 ईसवी में हुआ। उन्होंने ब्रिटेन में कानून की शिक्षा पूरी की। वे कुछ समय दक्षिणी अफ़्रीक़ा में भी भारतीय संघर्षक्रताओं का नेतृत्व करते रहे। बाद में वे भारत आए और ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य के विरूद्ध संघर्ष में जुट गये। अनेक कठिनाइयों का सामना करने के बाद भी वे अपने लक्ष्य से पीछे नहीं हटे। अंतत: 1947 ईसवी में भारत स्वतंत्र हुआ।
महात्मा गांधी एक कुशल लेखक भी थे।

----------

